# Glen O' Dee - first visit, first picture post



## Fredo (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. This is my first image post to the forum so please be kind. I paid a visit to Glen O' Dee in late August. It was the first time I'd been there so it was more of a recce than anything else for a photography project I recently started working on, but I took along my camera anyway.

I'll pay another visit when I get chance to hopefully get a few more shots. For anyone interested in the technical details, these were shot on a Hasselblad 503CW on Ilford Delta 400 film using available light only.

Thanks for looking!






*Upper Corridor*





*I'm Behind You*





*Room With a View*





*Clinical Reagents*





*Lamp and Switch*





*Staff Notice*


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a great first post. Nice to see some film photography. Don't suppose you got an external on film did you? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gromr (Sep 21, 2016)

This is really fantastic stuff! Don't see much Medium Format photography round here either, very cool!


----------



## andylen (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice set there. Love the square format. 
I take it they are scanned from a print, or burning and dodging in photoshop ?


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 21, 2016)

I love the fact you used film, this is certainly becoming more an more popular over the years especially in this hobby, top marks from me despite the fact only a few shots but its all it takes in some places. 
Cant wait to see more posts from you, especially if they are up to this standard


----------



## dirge (Sep 21, 2016)

Very good first report indeed! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 21, 2016)

Awesome stuff. Love your shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice for a first post, even better that you used a medium format camera and film. A nice change on this forum. Good photos though, the hospital looks in a sad state and the black and white photos makes it even more miserable.


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that at all, great photos! Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2016)

Great stuff. Really suits black and white.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 21, 2016)

Film for the win!


----------



## Fredo (Sep 21, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That's a great first post. Nice to see some film photography. Don't suppose you got an external on film did you? Thanks for sharing!



Thanks Brewtal. I'm afraid no exterior shots on this occasion - weather wasn't ideal. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Fredo (Sep 21, 2016)

andylen said:


> Nice set there. Love the square format.
> I take it they are scanned from a print, or burning and dodging in photoshop ?



Yes, scanned and then balanced in LR. My days of darkroom printing are well behind me, plus I just don't have the space anymore. I still process my own film though.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 21, 2016)

Nicely done,the only other member I can think of that still uses film is Foxylady,so you are in good company.


----------



## Fredo (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the very positive feedback and for welcoming me to the forum! Here's a couple more shots from the same location, this time from the lower middle of the hospital where light is quite sparse. The dark and dingy look is very much what I was going for and I think the subject matter lends to it well. Same camera, same film.





*Crooked Chair*





*Fireplace*


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Stunning photography!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 22, 2016)

Looking at the Crooked Chair and Fireplace pictures, two words come to mind, moody and atmospheric.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

Stonking pics there love the black and white. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfism (Sep 23, 2016)

Great shots - it seems that little changes at Glen o' Dee.


----------



## Kacy_M (Sep 23, 2016)

I love Black & white shots, really nice post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fredo (Oct 14, 2016)

Sad news morning:

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...ttle-huge-blaze-derelict-north-east-hospital/

Stinks of arson.


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2016)

What a sad sight.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 14, 2016)

Very, very sad indeed. Most of the hospital was made of wood so it just went up like a tinder box.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 15, 2016)

Very sad news indeed. I've seen the pics on BBC this morning and it's completely gone. Really idiotic act considering how close the new hospital is to the derelict one. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 15, 2016)

I went here on my first visit too Scotland and really enjoyed it.sad to see it gone now.so glad I had seen it though


----------



## Fredo (Oct 17, 2016)

On the news tonight that they've just charged two 13 year old kids.


----------

